# CP3 named to 2010-11 All-Defensive Second Team



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2011/05/new_orleans_hornets_guard_chri_41.html

http://www.nba.com/2011/news/05/09/2010-11-all-defensive-teams/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------

